# Zma Vs. Melatonin? Or Any Better



## scott castle (Jul 6, 2004)

Looking For Something To Aid In Sleep And Possible Give Some Muscle Building Benefits As Well...also I Read Somewhere That Melatonin Can Lower Test Levels??anybody Hear That Too?  Thx


----------



## Arnold (Jul 6, 2004)

ZMA works well for me in promoting sleep.


----------



## scott castle (Jul 6, 2004)

Zma Would Not Get In The Way At All Of Pct Would It ?  Thx


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2004)

scott castle said:
			
		

> Looking For Something To Aid In Sleep And Possible Give Some Muscle Building Benefits As Well...also I Read Somewhere That Melatonin Can Lower Test Levels??anybody Hear That Too? Thx


melatonin may help you get to sleep but it has no direct effect on increasing test levels like ZMA.  for many it also makes them a little groggy upon waking.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

I take either ZMA or Melatonin.  Both get me into some good sleep.  I wonder what would happen if I took both at the same time?  LOL, I may never wake up!

Though I have never tried it one of my freinds swears by 5-HTP as a sleep aid.


----------



## scott castle (Jul 6, 2004)

So You Guys Think Zma Would Be Ok With My Pct??  (nolva,hcg)


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2004)

no problem...you can use ZMA for the rest of your life


----------



## greekblondechic (Jul 6, 2004)

What's good for a GIRL to take.. I don't want any extra testosterone! 

I am so tired


----------



## P-funk (Jul 6, 2004)

take the melatonin.


----------



## redspy (Jul 6, 2004)

Try 5-HTP or Valerian.  They aren't anabolic but are great for sleep.  Lack of sleep will negatively affect your test levels, so they may help indirectly build muscle if you're sleep deficient.


----------



## Monolith (Jul 6, 2004)

Melatonin works pretty well for me.  Make sure you get a sublingual form.

 Ive never used it, but ive heard great things about 5-HTP.  Just be careful about using it with anti-depressents.


----------



## plouffe (Jul 6, 2004)

Melatonin definatly promotes sleep better than ZMA. Valerian root is also a great sleepaid. Alot of companys also have sleep aid stacks, with different herbal sleep aids, b-6, and other vitamins that promote sleep.


----------



## Jutza (Jul 6, 2004)

I use GABA


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2004)

plouffe said:
			
		

> Melatonin definatly promotes sleep better than ZMA.


according to who ? for some people kava kava works better than both of them...

melatonin doesn't do shit for me...


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 6, 2004)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> What's good for a GIRL to take.. I don't want any extra testosterone!


I don't see any reason why greeky (or any woman) shouldn't take ZMA.

Am I missing something?


----------



## LAM (Jul 6, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I don't see any reason why greeky (or any woman) shouldn't take ZMA.
> 
> Am I missing something?


there is no reason why she can't take it...woman can reap the benefits from ZMA just like men can.  I think she is concerned with gaining to much LBM which will not happen from just ZMA usage...


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 6, 2004)

gotcha.  

if only it were that easy to gain lbm....


----------

